# Cube Team 240 oder Scott Voltage 24 Disc



## schuppinson (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fahrrad für meinen Sohn. Für welches der beiden würdet ihr euch entscheiden und warum:

Cube Team240 http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraeder/kinderfahrraeder/cube-team-kid-240-boy/221818.html

Scott Voltage JR 24 Disc http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/1-1-1_detail_8469_129.html

Es sollte eine einigermaßen gute Grundlage haben um es später noch zu optimieren (Reifen, Gabel, Lenker, etc.) aber alles der Reihe nach.
Habe hier zum Beispiel schon einmal gesehen dass jemand den Scott Rahmen als Grundlage genutzt hat.
Schon mal danke für die Tipps.


----------



## michfisch (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
das Cube ist ne gute Wahl, wenn auch nicht die beste Ausstattung.
Aber für den Preis geht das in Ordnung. Günster wird es kaum noch.
Das Cube lässt sich auch besser umbauen (hat auch den schöneren Rahmen) das Scott ist eher ein Dirt Rahmen.
Gruss M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (4. Dezember 2013)

Wieso das Voltage? (mit 13.5 Kilo Kataloggewicht muss man da wohl alles austauschen, damit das vertretbar wird http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-24-Disc-Junior-Komplettrad-Modell-2014-.html)

Würde da vielmehr das Scott Scale als Alternative sehen, das sollte ab Werk schon mal 1 Kilo leichter sein und dürfte sich auch aufrüsten lassen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440569

Hab Scott und Cube auch im Visier, überlege aber noch ob ich nicht etwas mehr ausgeben soll (da Nichtschrauber bringt mir eine "Basis" alleine nichts) und doch bei Kania http://kaniabikes.eu/twentyfour.php oder aber Orbea http://www.orbea.com/ch-de/fahrrader/mx-24-team/ glücklicher werden könnte. Muss noch rausfinden wie Kamikazemässig der Kleinere unterwegs sein wird, bisher (mit einem 20s Islabike) lag die Bremse ganz klar beim Fahrer, da konnte man auf eine Gabel verzichten (der Grössere tendiert eher zum Stunt-Fahrer, der ist so was von angstfrei, dass wir ihm schon Crossprotektoren bzw. Protektor-Hemd und Full-Face-Helm nahegelegt haben - ich warte schon darauf, dass der sein 24er ohne Federung mal Total zerlegt).

Wenn's Federgabel haben soll und Disc, dann wäre das hier im Moment mein Favorit (nicht weil's das Beste ist, aber in meinem Budget liegt): http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-black-green-white-Mod-2014.html#var_12780058 - auch da ist sicher genug Potenzial vorhanden um das Gewicht noch etwas runterzuschrauben.

Marc


----------



## BikeProKfG (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde ihnen ebenfalls das Cube empfehlen da die Rahmen Geomitrie viel aus geglichener ist, und damit viel angenehmer zu fahren ist. Die Gabel der beiden Fahrräder sind gleichwertig und Die Laufräder und Komponenten auch. Ich wünsche ihrem Sohn viel Spaß.


----------



## Floh (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich werfe nochmal das Cannondale in den Raum:






Bei einem 24er bekommt man schon fast nur noch Federgabeln (plus 1 kg) und vorne 2- oder sogar 3-fach Schaltung. Da sind die Räder schnell wieder bei 11-12 kg.

Das Kania Twentyfour suspension wiegt dagegen nur 9,7 kg:





und kommt schon mit Novatec-Naben und ziemlich leichten Komponenten.
Kostet zwar 765 Euro aber wer ein anderes Rad kauft und versucht auf diesen Stand aufzurüsten ist definitiv mehr Geld los.

Das Twenty-Four small kostet in der leichten Ausstattung aber ohne Federgabel 580 Euro. Für den Preis gilt das Gleiche wie oben.
www.kaniabikes.eu


----------



## NoSaint_CH (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Cannondale find ich eigentlich gar nicht so übel - und für die nicht sonderlich leicht gebauten Anbauteile ist das Gewicht im Grunde schon überraschend gering. Aber: wieso so grottenschlecht Komponenten verbaut werden ist mir ein Rätsel, hätte eigentlich nichts unter Alivio haben wollen. Und: 7-Gang bei einem "echten" Kinder-MTB ist einfach zu wenig, das reizen die Kids schon beim 20er aus. Zusammen mit der längeren Kurbel fehlt da immer ein ganz kleiner Gang für Trial-Einlagen bzw. wenn's wirklich steil raufgeht. Optimal wäre eine 9-fach oder 10-fach Schaltung, 3-fach vorne finde ich zu viel (da haben, wie im Technik-Training gesehen, auch Erwachsene Wenigfahrer Ihr Mühe vernünftige Kettenfluchten zu fahren). 

Insgesamt, vom Konzept her, finde ich das Kania nett - aber 765 Euro, eventuell zusätzlich der 2-fach Kurbel vorne und Umbau auf Scheibenbremse wenn's in die Alpen geht, werden die wenigsten im Budget unterbringen können. Und wenn man sieht wie die Jungs das Material quälen, wäre ich mal vorsichtig mit der Ausrede, dass das Teil auch noch weitergereicht werden kann - schliesslich wollen die "Kleinen" Geschwister auch irgendwann mal was neues haben und nicht immer nur das abgewetzte, verbogene und nur noch mässige Material Ihrer grossen Brüder und Schwestern.

Wenn's das Budget hergäbe, wieso nicht  - aber beim beinahe doppelten Preis vom 240er Cube halt nicht für jeden eine Alternative.

Marc


----------



## superseven77 (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Das Cannondale finde ich auch richtig cool.
Die Ausstattung geht auch in Ordnung. 
Besser geht immer.
Für den Preis ok.
Unser Junior fährt mit 7 z.Z. immer noch sein Spezi in 20".
Ich durfte auch an dem Bike nix verändern. 
Er hat Spass und fährt gerne damit.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Floh (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, nachdem ich das 20er erstmal wieder auf den Dachboden stellen musste und er jetzt ein 16er Cube fährt, denke ich auch das 20er wird von 6-9 schon irgendwie gehen, eventuell mit 2-fach vorne, und dann hab ich einen 13 Zoll Poison Frauenrahmen den er entweder mit 24er Rädern oder gleich als 26er fahren kann.


----------



## Roelof (5. Dezember 2013)

Also fürs 24er werde ich Richtung Hardtail mit 26er Gabel gehen. Fürs erste 26er könnte ich mir das erste Fully vorstellen. Mal schauen...


----------



## Toni172 (6. Dezember 2013)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das Cannondale finde ich auch richtig cool.
> Die Ausstattung geht auch in Ordnung.
> ...



Ich habe/hatte für meinen Sohn auch ein Cannondale aufgebaut.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=615461


----------



## schuppinson (9. Januar 2014)

Erst mal danke für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen!
Ein bisschen Zeit ist ja noch bis das Bike angeschafft werden soll, aber so wie es bis jetzt aussieht wird es auf ein Cube hinaus laufen, die Frage ist noch 20" oder 24". 
Wenn es dem Junior dann so gut gefällt und er Spaß an der Sache hat, werden wir wahrscheinlich auf was spezielleres und hochwertigeres umsteigen.
Bin immer noch für neue Ideen und Anregungen offen.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (9. Januar 2014)

Cube (Modelle 2013) werden im Moment mit teilweise satten Rabatten verkauft (z.B. Bikester), da kommt man schon mal auf die Idee hier zuzuschlagen. Bin selber grad am überlegen, zumal bei einem Kurztest das 260er Attention (Rahmengrösse 14") für den Grösseren durchaus auch eine Option werden könnte.

Haben einen Händler in der Gegend gefunden (Preise deutlich höher als im Interent) und musste feststellen, dass sich die rund 12.5 Kilo fürs 24er Cube Kids nach sehr viel mehr anfühlen als das auf dem Papier der Fall ist. Sogar mein Grösserer, sonst optisch veranlagt und durch gute Fitness kaum mit echten Wiege-Gewichten zu überzeugen, machte ein langes Gesicht, als er das 24er Cube mal kurz tragen wollte (fährt sonst Islabike Beinn 24), hier merkt man deutlich die 3x-Übersetzung und vor allem die Federung (welche bei 30 Kilo Kindgewicht so gut wie gar nicht angesprochen hat). Selbst das kleinere 20er (in Team-Lackierung durchaus nett anzusehen - nur der Lenker erinnert irgendwie an ein Puky-Laufrad) war massiv schwerer als das 20er Isla - und fühlte sich deutlich schwerer an, als das ebenfalls mit Starrgabel ausgerüstete 24er Beinn.

Kurz: im Flachland vielleicht vertretbar (bloss: wer braucht da eine Federgabel), sobald es ins Gelände geht wo man die 3x7 Gänge brauchen könnte (was den Kleinen heillos überfordern würde, der hat schon Mühe mit seinen 7 Gängen irgendwas anderes als den 1. oder 7. zu benutzen) ist das Gewicht nicht mehr zu vertreten. Gleiches Problem leider beim Attention, welches zwar super ausgesehen hat, aber mit einem Totalgewicht von über 14 Kilo im Verhältnis zu den 30 Kg Körpergewicht des 8-jährigen kein vernünftiges Verhältnis mehr bietet.

Ausser man fährt mit der Bahn die Berge hoch, bin ich inzwischen klar der Meinung, dass das 24er Kania im Moment das beste käufliche Verhältnis von Austattung und Gewicht für *Mountain*-Bike-Kinder bietet. Ist zwar (mit Starrgabel) etwas teurer als Cube (in der Team-Version dafür deutlich hochwertiger), lässt sich aber später durch die 2x-Kurbel auch noch viel länger vernünftig einsetzen ohne das Gewicht massiv nach oben zu treiben. Durch die diversen Rahmen (Small/Large) dürfte man genau die Grösse finden können welche man braucht und es müsste möglich sein früher als "normal" bereits mit grösseren Raddurchmessern unterwegs zu sein. Und das erleichtert in den Bergen das Fahren ungemein (von 20 auf 24 ist ein riesiger Unterschied!).

Tja, schwierig sich zu entscheiden. Einserseits vom Budget her ein klarer Fall (zumal es eben gute Angebote bei Cube gibt), aber vom Spassfaktor und somit potenziell längeren bzw. interessanteren Touren her dürfen die 200 Euro mehr bei Kania auch wieder gut angelegt sein. Bleibt die Frage ob (bzw. ab wann) man die Kania-Bikes bekommt - die 2013er waren ja anscheinend vergriffen.

Marc
P.S.: ich glaub ich lass es einfach bei den aktuellen Bikes bleiben und verschiebe die Problembehandlung um ein Jahr, dann ist aber das 20er Beinn definitiv zum Tausch fällig.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Januar 2014)

Volle Zustimmung bzgl. Gewichten allgemein und P/L-Verhältnis bei Kania. Aktuell hat lt. Shop Anzeige der Smit in Gustavsburg noch welche da in beiden Größen und auch die empfehlenswerte Team-Variante. Die versenden auch. Wenn Du also wirklich überlegst, schlag zu bevor die weg sind.


----------



## schuppinson (19. März 2014)

Hallo, nur mal kurz zur Info, es ist das Ghost Powerkid24 geworden. Das gefiehl ihm besonders gut und ich denke mal wenn Zeit und ein bisschen Geld zur Verfügung steht kann man da auch noch was an den 13 Kg machen. Jetzt wird erst mal gefahren was das Zeug hält. Das Kania ist schon echt klasse, aber mit Federgabel schon eine finazielle Hausnummer. Die Federgabel ist bei der Fahrweise von unserem Kurzen schon sinnvoll  Ich denke mal dass ist auch das erste Teil was getauscht wird, gegen eine die anders anspricht, leichter ist und einbisschen mehr Federweg hat, mal  gucken.
Allen die hier Tipps abgegeben habe ein großes Danke.


----------



## kmfresser (21. März 2014)

Kennt das hier jemand das Commencal Ramones 24 2013? wiegt 11,4kg mit 50mm Federgabel und hydraulischen Bremsen.


----------

